# Egg Poaching Recipe



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

This really works better than the vinegar - swirling method.

*Nigella Lawson's guide to poaching an egg.*

Crack the first egg into a small fine mesh strainer suspended over a small bowl, then lift up and swirl gently for about 30 seconds, letting the watery part of the white drip into the bowl; discard the watery part.

Gently tip the egg into a small cup or ramekin and pour 1 teaspoon of lemon juice onto it, aiming for the white. Repeat with the second egg.

When the poaching water is just starting to simmer, gently slide in the eggs, one on each side of the pan.

Turn the heat right down so there is no movement in the water, and poach the eggs for 3-4 minutes, until the whites are set and the yolks still runny.

Transfer the eggs to the plate using a slotted spoon.










Nigella as you know is the attractive TV cook who just lost a lot of weight. In her early programs the camera never went much lower than her face. You also might remember her infamous fight with then husband at Scott's Seafood on Mount St. in London (excellent but expensive restaurant - I recommend their gin & tonics!)


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

She shows how to do it in this video:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks simple enough. I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

I preferred the more voluptuous Nigella. Which reminds me of a tune by ol' Jerry Lee.

My own approach is to crack the egg into a glass jug, place a pan on the stove and bring the water close to boiling point, reduce heat to minimum, swirl water with spoon, pour in egg, wait until white becomes opaque and serve.

Et voilà


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Well, it certainly seems to work for you. And I agree about the previous Nigella . . .


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm a bad person, I have an egg poaching pan with nice little cups for the eggs.
I'd take either Nigella.
Often.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Shaver said:


> I preferred the more voluptuous Nigella. Which reminds me of a tune by ol' Jerry Lee.
> 
> My own approach is to crack the egg into a glass jug, place a pan on the stove and bring the water close to boiling point, reduce heat to minimum, swirl water with spoon, pour in egg, wait until white becomes opaque and serve.
> 
> Et voilà


Glad to see you haven't lost a step!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Well, considering the success with the "White Bean Soup Casoulet" recipe, I think in it might also be worth giving the Turkish Poached Egg recipe a try! However, with the "garlic butter moat" with which Nigella teases us old boys, those eggs might be a death knell to my dietary breakfast of two 'water fried' eggs resting atop a dry toasted English muffin!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I think your cardiologist is behind the times.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Oldsarge said:


> I think your cardiologist is behind the times.


Recent studies show that you can eat up to 10 eggs a day. Doctor's have always known that you can't get much cholesterol from food. Your body makes it at night! (Plus it's a large component of your brain!)
But we don't want to upset all the companies selling cholesterol free food! 
Want to get me started on fat?:crazy:


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Andy said:


> Recent studies show that you can eat up to 10 eggs a day. Doctor's have always known that you can't get much cholesterol from food. Your body makes it at night! (Plus it's a large component of your brain!)
> But we don't want to upset all the companies selling cholesterol free food!
> Want to get me started on fat?:crazy:


I love the recent statements about fats! Nothing tastes better than chips (French Fries) cooked in Lard, and then put between two slices of bread which have been slathered in butter!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

BTW a poached egg on a toasted English muffin with a pat of good butter, a good squeeze of lemon, a pinch of salt, and a turn of the pepper grinder is certainly not eggs Benedict, but it is delicious. I love eggs pretty much any way they come but poached is always at or near the top of my list.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Cholesterol is a major component of the body's immune system. Fat is the main component of the brain and nervous system. Doctors really need to cut out this 'low fat diet' crap.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

derum said:


> I love the recent statements about fats! Nothing tastes better than chips (French Fries) cooked in Lard, and then put between two slices of bread which have been slathered in butter!


I shall give it a try next time I make them. My standard is plain old double fried in peanut oil with a little salt and some home made mayonnaise. I like it with a rare hanger steak done with a shallot and red wine reduction. The meal starts with things separate and in their places and progresses to where the steak juice, the heavily seasoned red wine, and the mayonnaise mix. Those are the best bites.


----------

